# Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

First off I am not responsible for anything you do to your car or anyone elses. This type of work is done at your own risk.
Ok, I decided to make a collaboration of a few different DIY threads and advice I got along the way and make one final easy DIY thread.
Things needed
Wideband ECU
Solder (60/40) & soldering iron
New o2 harness
Wideband o2 sensor
wire & wire cutters
heat shrink tubing
15ohm 25 watt resistor and ECU pin
picks and various other tools such as a 7/8 wrench for the o2 sensors
First you will need your new o2 harness. You can order these from a VW or Audi dealer. *Part number 1J0-973-733* If you are cool to the guy working he will probably put the pins in for you and you will end up with something like the pic below and cost around $15. You will also need another pin that you will have to insert into your ecu harness for VVT (pin 115). For this I suggest taking your ecu to the dealer with you and ask them for the correct size pin just to make sure.
Your new o2 harness 1J0-973-733








Your new pin for VVT (ecu pin#115)








Now with your newly acquired pin and harness in hand locate the existing o2 harness. You will see 4 wires coming from that which are conveniently all used in your new harness.
Existing 4 pin o2 harness








From here get your soldering iron plugged in and make sure to have shrink tubing and a heat gun to re-insulate your wires. 
Your new wires will go as such
Existing harness New harness
Pin#1 goes to Pin#3
Pin#2 goes to Pin#4
Pin#3 goes to Pin#5
Pin#4 goes to Pin#1
(wire colors vary from some years and ecu but the pin out remains the same from the research I have done)
Now you will have two wires left for your new o2 harness. You will then need to run the two new wires from the ecu harness. I used 22gauge strand wire and 60/40 solder.
Pin 52 on ecu harness goes to Pin#6 on your new harness (there are two harnesses to the ecu, you need the larger side harness)








Pin 71 on ecu harness goes to Pin#2 (same harness directly above pin 52)








To disassemble your ecu harness look for the purple clips on either side.
















Use your pick and pull the clips out.
















Then pull the rubber orange seal out 








From here look for the tabs on back of the harness and pull the back off








Now you will see another purple clip, pull that straight out.








From here, gently pull out the two wire harnesses and add in your new wires (pins are there already and if you look very closely you can see tabs that will bend over and hold the wire in place. (no soldering necessary here, enter wires in through the orange seal)








Once you have your two new wires in and soldered into place, reassemble the ecu harness and move on to the VVT resistor.
The resistor I used was a 15ohm, 25 watt resistor








Now for the VVT you will use the other smaller ecu harness and pin 115 shown here








This side disassembles the same way as the other with the purple pins. Once disassembled, you will use your pic and push a small rubber grommet that is lodged into the pin 115 spot out and proceed to insert you new pin into this spot. It should "click" into place when it is in the correct orientation.








Use your pick and make a hole in the rubber grommet so you can thread your new wire in threw it.
























Soldered one end of the resistor to the wire from pin 115 you added, and the other end of the resistor into the evap solenoid harness at pin#1.








Once you have all this done, clean everything up, zip tie your wires out of the way of anything hot, I relocated my evap solenoid under my rain tray and wrapped all the wires together with electric tape and plastic tubing for a clean look. Now you can plug in your new o2 sensor and ecu and enjoy your new MAfless file.
If there is anything in particular you would like a pic of just ask and I will see what I can do. As for pics of actual soldering, well I figure if you can not handle soldering on your own you should not be attempting this to start. Good luck and enjoy.


_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 9:07 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (jwalker1.8)*

Excellent work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Very well written. Much appreciated.


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

Great job! Does it matter if you have an EVAP delete file? or are we just looking for electrical resistence/circuit?


_Modified by technician at 10:35 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (technician)*

PS this should be added to the Technical forum guide/FAQ's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Scorchin! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSS8eOPn5Gw


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_Great job! Does it matter if you have an EVAP delete file? or are we just looking for electrical resistence/circuit?

_Modified by technician at 10:35 PM 2-7-2010_

Evap delete just gets rid of a code, nothing more. The point of going into the evap is in fact just for the resistance.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Had a few people PM me so just for clarification, UNI or Eurodyne deletes *ONLY* delete check engine lights...*NOT* the actual cause of the CEL. Meaning, even though you delete something you still need to fix it.
Example: If you have Eurodyne delete your VVT, you still need a resistor in there. If you do not your fuel trims will not adapt.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

were u able to plug ur new wide band ECU into your stock Narrow band ecu-harness? i found that there is an alignment pin on my narrow band ecu-harness that's diffident than an wide band ecu preventing me from being able to plug in a wide band ecu into my existing harness. this is on the large plug at the ecu harness. the small plug seems to be the same. 
its not a super big deal as i have the whole motor harness i can swap w/ my new ecu but maybe i can simply remove the alignment pin and not have to do the swap at all. 
here are my 2 ecu's ........ 

wide-band ECU on top
narrow-band ECU on bottom








see the alignment pin off to the left side of the large ecu plug. they are different and cant be interchanged w/ the same harness. 
part # for the wide-band ecu









part # for the narrow-band ecu








im just wondering if this is normal as iv read on vortex a few times about how people simply add a few wires and such and plug in a new ecu.... or is it normal for the whole harness on the large plug to be swapped? 

my car is a TT ATC motor code car. iv seen a few guys use vw ecu's in TT's but never gotten much detail on how. im starting my swap and just wanted to figure out how iv never seen this issue addressed before. maybe my car being a 99 build has a disadvantage. 
nice write up
thanks




_Modified by carsluTT at 10:38 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

With that side harness you need to push in the harness as far as possible then the clip that slides left and right needs to be pushed in, this will lock it into place. No issues.
Pic PM'd


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

Great write up!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Henni)*

Nice work! Great post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spain4065 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice writeup. One question, I thought that you had to change the whole ECU harness out? This looks super easy to do just to get a wideband setup, so with this you still use pretty much your stock narrowband setup w/ the exception of the o2 sensor/wires and new ecu correct?


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

is this just on a Mk4 Gti or across all narrow band engines?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spain4065* »_Nice writeup. One question, I thought that you had to change the whole ECU harness out? This looks super easy to do just to get a wideband setup, so with this you still use pretty much your stock narrowband setup w/ the exception of the o2 sensor/wires and new ecu correct?

You only need to change over what I have shown. New o2 harness, sensor, VVT delete, and ecu. Your car would also need to be tuned with an immobilizer defeat in most cases

_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_is this just on a Mk4 Gti or across all narrow band engines?

I used it on a MK1 TT. The wiring is the same from what I have found for all MK4 GTI and Jetta. I can not say with 100% certainty it will work on all narrowband ecu because I have not seen the AEB wiring diagrams. If someone has a bently manual and would like to email a pic of the diagram for the AEB ecu I could verify.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
part # for the narrow-band ecu









Shouldnt this be a wideband ecu?
2001 Audi TT 225bhp ECU


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Shouldnt this be a wideband ecu?
2001 Audi TT 225bhp ECU


that is for an early 01' AMU non VVT 225 motor. iv been running it for a while. it uses the 4 wire style 02 sensors, or at least the donor car i got my motor swap out of did(no cut wires for the swap). i believe the later model 225 TT's with the BEA ecu have VVT and are wide-band. maybe im wrong? 


_Modified by carsluTT at 3:52 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
that is for an early 01' AMU non VVT 225 motor. iv been running it for a while. it uses the 4 wire style 02 sensors, or at least the donor car i got my motor swap out of did(no cut wires for the swap). i believe the later model 225 TT's with the BEA ecu have VVT and are wide-band. maybe im wrong?

From all the ECU's I have seen usually speaking ME7.5 means it is a wideband ecu and ME7.1 a narrowband unit.
There are so many differences across the board it will drive you nuts trying to truly figure it out.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
From all the ECU's I have seen usually speaking ME7.5 means it is a wideband ecu and ME7.1 a narrowband unit.
There are so many differences across the board it will drive you nuts trying to truly figure it out.

that was my first point of confusion, the ME7.5. i also beveled all ME7.5 ecu's to be wide-band my car def doesn't have the wide-band sensors from the factory. i figure that w/ these early 225 motors Bosch did something kind of gofy just not sure what. thanks for the input


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
that was my first point of confusion, the ME7.5. i also beveled all ME7.5 ecu's to be wide-band my car def doesn't have the wide-band sensors from the factory. i figure that w/ these early 225 motors Bosch did something kind of gofy just not sure what. thanks for the input 

Now you have me confused....
possible someone switched the cases?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (jwalker1.8)*

Very nice work!
Should be added to FAQ!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Now you have me confused....
possible someone switched the cases?

Issam, my TT225 AMU ecu is ME7.5 as well. I had the narrowband sensors as well. Here is a thread I started earlier this week on this topic. Maybe this discussion should be there?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4750175


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

Nice writeup JWalker!
That is pretty much exactly the way I did mine, using AWP ECU on my 01' AMU TT.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

great write up. it would be awesome to find out how much of this info applies to b5's (at least it seems like it should be similar for MY00, i think <MY99 is still quite a bit more involved.)


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (joedubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joedubs* »_great write up. it would be awesome to find out how much of this info applies to b5's (at least it seems like it should be similar for MY00, i think <MY99 is still quite a bit more involved.)
Well obviously you have to swap the dbw pedal assembly, and the cluster also.. the 2000 model b5's are easy; as they are already dbw, the clusters are the same etc.. It still shouldnt be more than a weekend of cursing and drinking


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (jwalker1.8)*

what if your narrowband car your doing the swap for doesnt have VVT??
can you just skip all the steps for VVT wires listed in your writeup?
2002 TT 225 (no vvt)


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (speed51133!)*

Your Wideband ecu expects it so you must perform the vvt resistor mod and ecu pin out


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (2001TTransport)*

ok, thanks.
so one thing left out is that you can now remove your mass air flow sensor?? what about the harness? do you guys just let it dangle?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_ok, thanks.
so one thing left out is that you can now remove your mass air flow sensor?? what about the harness? do you guys just let it dangle?

It wasn't "left out" it is just that you can still use the MAF if you want too. If you don't want to just unplug and tie back or relocate the wire into the rain tray or wherever out of site


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (jwalker1.8)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Defenately voting for this one to be put in the Technical DIY/FAQ


----------



## evodnaIII (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (Caged_Bora_R1.8T)*

Anyone find out if this works on a AEB?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (evodnaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evodnaIII* »_Anyone find out if this works on a AEB?

sure, but u have to do 100% injection swap as ur AEB is drive by cable not drive by wire like these cars are we are converting to wideband....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (carsluTT)*

i asked in another thread, but ill put it here...
how about lists of what cars have widebands?
also, whats a decent price for one?
i have a 02 TT 225hp.
i imagine i would want a tt 225 wideband ecu, (im going to be keeping the stock turbo, injectors, exhaust).
is this correct? I ask because i found a 225 tt wideband ecu for 300$


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i asked in another thread, but ill put it here...
how about lists of what cars have widebands?
also, whats a decent price for one?
i have a 02 TT 225hp.
i imagine i would want a tt 225 wideband ecu, (im going to be keeping the stock turbo, injectors, exhaust).
is this correct? I ask because i found a 225 tt wideband ecu for 300$


Why would you want to switch to wideband software if you're keeping the stock turbo/injectors/exhaust? Your cost/benefit would me atrocious.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i asked in another thread, but ill put it here...
how about lists of what cars have widebands?
also, whats a decent price for one?
i have a 02 TT 225hp.
i imagine i would want a tt 225 wideband ecu, (im going to be keeping the stock turbo, injectors, exhaust).
is this correct? I ask because i found a 225 tt wideband ecu for 300$

No reason to do this on a stock setup. just leave it alone


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (jwalker1.8)*

because as time rolls on i will change it all...just not all at once


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (speed51133!)*

So are the 02 TT 225 AMU engines wideband or not?
I am going BT and would enjoy the benefits of wideband.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (liloldbie)*

it appears from the FYI sticky that the amu is NARROW


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (speed51133!)*

Thank you for that information. I also believe I can use an AWP ECU for my swap? Does it have to be a manual (6-speed) based ECU from a 20th?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Automatic works as well. I have a 6 speed manual and used an automatic trans ecu


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Just thought I would update this...Been running on the base Maestro file with no tweaks and the idle is dead perfect (my a/f gauge barely moves at idle)...no cold start issues, fuel trims look good both at +3...my mpg has gone up A LOT sine my UNI tune (that was running 9:1 @WOT and narrowband). Car feels completely different. Can't wait to start playing with Maestro and see what the car has in it now.


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Quick question- why did you ground to the EVAP ground and not just go to the chassis?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_Quick question- why did you ground to the EVAP ground and not just go to the chassis?

According to the wiring diagram I used and user Elrey, the evap wire I tapped is power. There is no other power source to the resistor. 
Wire from evap to resistor then resistor to ecu.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Narrowband to Wideband conversion done easy (Issam Abed)*

what about engines without vvt, is it necessary?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It is only necessary for engines without vvt.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Automatic works as well. I have a 6 speed manual and used an automatic trans ecu

i second that .. awp auto trans, the tuner will just reflash the program that you need specifically and disable the auto trans check. 
i got my ecu for dirt.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_
i second that .. awp auto trans, the tuner will just reflash the program that you need specifically and disable the auto trans check. 
i got my ecu for dirt.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ordering a harness and VVt pin for a guy tomorrow. PM me if anyone else needs one.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ordered 5 Harnesses to be pig tailed today. Let me know if anyone needs one. Two are gone as of now...three left!
Pic for reference...also get a pin for VVT along with it











_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 8:45 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

I have a dub question.... Doing this will it allow me to use a STOCK, not chipped, Immo defeat AWP ecu for a AMU TT? (Need it stock to troubleshoot)


_Modified by g60vwr at 10:11 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You could but you would need SKC codes from the dealership and that alone would cost you around $200 - $250


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Unless you can talk to someone like Arnold or Chris and see if they could help you out cheaper.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_You could but you would need SKC codes from the dealership and that alone would cost you around $200 - $250

Why would i need that? The ECU has the defeat done already


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh, sorry. reading is obviously not my strong point...missed the part about immo defeated. Yes it should work then


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_oh, sorry. reading is obviously not my strong point...missed the part about immo defeated. Yes it should work then

Awesome! thanks
so in general you do this mod to get rid of the factory MAF?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not just that reason. When going to a larger turbo it makes tuning much smoother. A/F ratios will be much better as well as idle. You can not just dump the MAF straight away, it needs to be written out of your tune to work.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Thanks good to know


----------



## mihnea71 (Nov 23, 2008)

If the ECU is changed, don't appear malfunctions in electrical FAN control?


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Need a harness :thumbup: Going to attempt this on my AMU soon.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

SOOO confused. I have a 2001 (AWD engine code) gti, its apr stage 2 chipped atm. I'm ASSUMING its immo2 and I'm about to get an awp ecu that immo3.

Am I going to need someone with VCDS to match everything am I going to run into huge problems? I'm ASSUMING again that all I need done is just the awp ecu to be defeated with VCDS and all should be well? I'm also getting the cluster with the ecu if I even need it?

I want my car to run without any yellow xmas lights on, I dont want immo light to be on and I also want my car to start and run lol.

AGAIN I am assuming i have immo2 on my 2001 awd car and want to eventually get everything for a BT and put it all in at once so will I have issues with this awp ecu without immo defeat and if so where, and how do I get immo defeat (VCDS on just the ecu or also cluster and does it need to be the awp cluster?) and will I have immo light on?

This says nothing about a immo defeat or cluster so I would assume I'm fine? But from reading other post I feel unsure now.
Hope that makes sense, thanks 

v/r
Hedgehodge


----------



## linken (Apr 2, 2011)

*jwalker*

i have an AEB b5 1.8t me3.8.2 ecu 8D0 907 557T narrow band, full hardware k04 turbo, tubular manifold, turbo back ehaust custom made 3" massive front mount intercooler, just no software due to incompatible flashing etc,, , i dont even have map sensor, what wide band ecu could i use for this set up, and what about remapping surley its not that simple just to swap and add the wires, resistor etc like you mentioned, i have been bench flashing an agu me3.8.3 06A 906 018 CG, as like mine its dbc not dbw it also has simular software almost 99% the same, it can only be flashed but not read, but surley this must be narrow band for which would be no point, this was adviced by my local tunner but if you think you could come up with a better result i would be very grateful, could you give ecu code that you think might work, it seems like you know exactly what your talking about, iv been on forums for 2 months now looking for best info but as yet no avail, :banghead: oh also what extra hardware i would need injectors maf sensor etc, thanks again awsome thread,


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Your case is a little different when compared to the rest of the people in this thread. You would need the engine harness, accessory/02 harness along with the drive by wire assembly.

This thread is more towards people that are already drive by wire and would like wideband.


----------



## linken (Apr 2, 2011)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Your case is a little different when compared to the rest of the people in this thread. You would need the engine harness, accessory/02 harness along with the drive by wire assembly.
> 
> This thread is more towards people that are already drive by wire and would like wideband.


i understand your point but further back in thread j walker mentions if ur not dbw etc, im after same results just need parts im aware,:facepalm:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

I think you need to make your own thread about your situation,'and also learn how to use the enter key soyourpostsarenotlikethis. 

Then myself as well as others would be inclined to help you.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry to bring this up guys, but this mean i am doing some research and not throwing a new thread.

i want to convert my AWD narrowband ECU of my Gold 1.8t to a AWP wideband ECU so i can get a Unitronic 440 file for a F4T. and i cannot see any of the photo in the 1st page so any help will be appreciated.

and what do i have to change:
- ECU
- ECU harness
and what more? some ppl said that i will have to change all the car sensor like Map sensor and Maf sensor is that right.

All the help is appreciated.

Sas


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

What engine code are you?


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a golf 1.8T AWD engine code year 2000.

Cheers for the reply,


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i would like a copy of this diy that still has pics


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

I just ordered this for my FT4L ( same problem...no tune for the atw code)

$125 for a wire but hey, time is money!

http://www.raceline-ws.com/rlwa_18_adapter

the PDF installation manual has good pics

maybe it helps


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> i would like a copy of this diy that still has pics


:thumbup:
me too!!! we need a DYI with pic. and how to get the immo sorted? and do we need a new O2 sensor?


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

flood514 said:


> I just ordered this for my FT4L ( same problem...no tune for the atw code)
> 
> $125 for a wire but hey, time is money!
> 
> ...


I saw that site and asked Unitronic about it and they say that is needed, however you have to make the cluster and immo sorted, so how we do it?????
keep me posted when you do it, ok?


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

you will need the wideband 02 sensor


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

wish I could help on that but for 2000 year there were no immobilisers in Canada (thank god)

plugged in the 2001 ecu and it started right up


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

flood514 said:


> you will need the wideband 02 sensor


do you have any part number for it?

I just got the O2 sensor for my narrow band ECU, so i think that i have to exchange it:banghead:


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

I grabbed a used WB 02 sensor off my mechanic so I dunno the PN... but any 2001+ front 02 should do the trick


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

flood514 said:


> I grabbed a used WB 02 sensor off my mechanic so I dunno the PN... but any 2001+ front 02 should do the trick


ok i have 2 O2 sensor on my car 1 front and 1 after the cat.
Since i removed the cat I got a O2 spacer for the rear one from 42 draft design, but with O2 sensor should be chaged? both of them???

Cheers,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

It's the O2 sensor in FRONT which makes a car wideband. The rear unit is only for emissions sniffing. The one in front is in charge of monitoring your car's performance and sending data quickly to the ECU.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

flood514 said:


> wish I could help on that but for 2000 year there were no immobilisers in Canada (thank god)
> 
> plugged in the 2001 ecu and it started right up


All of the 2000/2001's that I've worked on had them, But it was more relying on the key-> Cluster connection rather than the ECU in the mix. 

a lot of people have plugged IMMO2 ECU's in their car started without an issue and continued to work without skipping a beat. 

Hell, My IMMO Defeated 2001 ECU had no issue, but my cluster was freaking out with my freshly cut and not adapted key.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's the O2 sensor in FRONT which makes a car wideband. The rear unit is only for emissions sniffing. The one in front is in charge of monitoring your car's performance and sending data quickly to the ECU.


Cheers Doug, 

I am doing the list to see the needed items:

1- Wideband ECU part number 06A 906 032 HS 
2- wideband Front O2 sensor part number 021906262B
3- ECU wideband harness http://www.raceline-ws.com/rlwa_18_adapter 
4- Immo defeat (How the h€ll should I do it) No idea.

What is also needed guys? Do i need any connector or harness for the O2 Sensor?

Cheers,

Fouad


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Any link to this thread with pictures?


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

> All of the 2000/2001's that I've worked on had them, But it was more relying on the key-> Cluster connection rather than the ECU in the mix.
> 
> a lot of people have plugged IMMO2 ECU's in their car started without an issue and continued to work without skipping a beat.
> 
> Hell, My IMMO Defeated 2001 ECU had no issue, but my cluster was freaking out with my freshly cut and not adapted key.


Dunno what to tell ya my audi was bone stock when I got it and it had no issue with new keys..even with the plastic blank you can start it and go for a spin

I know (as it stated on ross techs website) that most models prior to 2000 didn't have em in US/Can
but my 2000 A4 definitely didn't come with that witchcraft...Maybe its a QC thing. 
Regardless, I'm happy not to have to deal with it.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was doing a lot of research recently about this narrow to wide band ECU.
But i have a very important question.
Do I have to change all the wires and connectors as per the below photo???


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> I was doing a lot of research recently about this narrow to wide band ECU.
> But i have a very important question.
> Do I have to change all the wires and connectors as per the below photo???


No, none of that... That's the engine harness.
Between the awd and awp it's the same.



flood514 said:


> Dunno what to tell ya my audi was bone stock when I got it and it had no issue with new keys..even with the plastic blank you can start it and go for a spin
> 
> I know (as it stated on ross techs website) that most models prior to 2000 didn't have em in US/Can
> but my 2000 A4 definitely didn't come with that witchcraft...Maybe its a QC thing.
> Regardless, I'm happy not to have to deal with it.


I guess yours is more of a late 1999 then a 2000... Weird =D 
If my cluster had its way, the engine wouldn't fire... I'll show it.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk mate, did you exchange from narrow to wide band ECU?
I wil get a Immo defeat from this supplier
1.8T NARROWBAND TO WIDEBAND CONVERSION KIT 
OPTION: WIDEBAND ECU 150$ + IMMO DEFEAT 200$ the total will be 450$
What do i need more???


----------



## robbyrr (May 9, 2009)

after studying my(AJQ,1999 europian) ecu pinouts and several widebands ecus, i found out that i miss the J271 relay,its the ECM power relay, its in pin nr 21 on the ecu...mine's blank.
Early TT's don't seem to have m

So if i would try to switch to wideband,the ecu would not get any power right?

Has anybody had the same problem or maybe a solution/ideas??

I really want to go wideband allready!!:banghead:


----------



## robbyrr (May 9, 2009)

bump for hope..


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Did this on my 2001 225TTQR this week as I have switched over to wideband and Maestro 7...worked very well! Bump for a very nicely written up DIY. Just wish we still had the pics! 

Only difference in mine...

-ran VVT switch power wire to Relay 100, terminal 3
-used one of the nice little "delete resistor" plugs that IE now sells

Nothing to be afraid of here! 

Joe


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added to FAQ


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Good to hear! Worthy of it!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

going over both instructions if using the raceline conversion their are only 3 wires to hook up in their kit. and one of them uses the #115pin. yet you say to use the resistor on the 115 for the vvt? i am confused.


----------



## pattrick (Apr 15, 2011)

1fast2liter said:


> going over both instructions if using the raceline conversion their are only 3 wires to hook up in their kit. and one of them uses the #115pin. yet you say to use the resistor on the 115 for the vvt? i am confused.


preety easy...

you have to go from 115 to resistor and then to + this can be done 2 methods..
1)which raceline did..but they took the + from the heating lambda probe
and 
2)..115>resistor>evap pin 1(that is also +)...

understood?


----------



## Zowexx (Sep 23, 2013)

how come i cant see the pictures in the guide on page 1 ? .... would be greatly appriciated if someone could send me the raceline pdf on the conversion kit or help me in some other way


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Zowexx said:


> how come i cant see the pictures in the guide on page 1 ? .... would be greatly appriciated if someone could send me the raceline pdf on the conversion kit or help me in some other way


can some one plese send me the pdf
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

pattrick said:


> preety easy...
> 
> you have to go from 115 to resistor and then to + this can be done 2 methods..
> 1)which raceline did..but they took the + from the heating lambda probe
> ...


Lol did it already. Like 2 yrs Ago. Works flawless


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Is there anyway I can get the pictures from page 1?


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Is there any way to get the pictures on page 1?


----------



## draganpokrajac2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope, looks like they were hosted on myspace...unless someone have them downloaded somwhere. 

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

What is the evap solenoid?


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

If I want to use a MAF do I have to use an AWP MAF? Also, if I use an AWP MAF do I have to change any of working on the MAF connector?


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

it is so easy and i was confused at the beginning like you guys.

You just buy a kit from Unitronic with 3 pins that you plug in your ECU connector, and the other end side of the cable is plug n play for the O2 sensor.
the needed part for the conversion is :
1- the Cable kit from Unitronic 100$
2- wideband ECU (Immo defeated) 150$
3- wideband front O2 sensor 75$

and you are done.:beer::beer:


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Do I keep my AWD MAF if I'm converting to wideband?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wideband conversion - harness - wiring diagram*

Can someone post here a sketch or wiring diagram showing how the harness (plugs into 4 pin on car side, 5/6 pin on widebans sonsor side, 2 wires to 52/71 on ECU) works?
I did my 2nd conversion, but this time get code


16514 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0130 - 35-00 - Malfunction in Circuit

Want to troubleshoot/trace/measure to find out what part is wrong (plus car side 4 pin connector disintegrated completely, need to rewire). 

Any good tips or 'how to' getting the ECU pins in (pigtails) and existing ones out? 

Original post does not have photos anymore (as previously mentioned and requested several times). 

Maybe cross link to other forum/DIY ?


----------



## krashot (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey, can anyone confirm this? Is it the Same pinout for AUM?

_Existing harness New harness
Pin#1 goes to Pin#3
Pin#2 goes to Pin#4
Pin#3 goes to Pin#5
Pin#4 goes to Pin#1
(wire colors vary from some years and ecu but the pin out remains the same from the research I have done)_


----------

